# high school minitruck (1991)



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm thinking about a new project, recreating my ideal minitruck from high school. So I'm trying to keep all the equipment pre 1991. Can anyone tell me if this PPI promos 25 has the right artwork?


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I guess the better title would be: PPI artwork timeline or something


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Re-creating the mini truck is a great idea, something I have been wanting to do! The artwork looks correct on the amp, but I'm sure PPI ART COLLECTOR will chime in to verify.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL - Minitrucks & High School... I remember those days (vaguely). That artwork appears original, but a few minutes on google will probably confirm it.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like the correct art work to me. Here's a picture of the Pro MOS 25 I had a while back (rather beat up)


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> Looks like the correct art work to me. Here's a picture of the Pro MOS 25 I had a while back (rather beat up)


Agreed.

I had a mini-truck that was featured in Truckin' Magazine June, 1989.
Actually, I had three mini-trucks and wrote a book called, "How to Start A Mini-Truck Club".
Anyone remember Mini Concepts or Street Lethal in Phoenix, AZ? 

....Memories. 






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Haha I remember seeing that truck years ago. Must have been in the magazine or show coverage in Minitruckin'.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

crux131 said:


> Haha I remember seeing that truck years ago. Must have been in the magazine or show coverage in Minitruckin'.


She was called "White Wash" and was in Truckin' three times, Mini-Truckin', Low Rider, and a bunch of Japanese magazines.
She's long since been gone and scrapped after getting hit by an 80 year old woman in a huge Oldsmobile in 1991.
I to have thought about building a twin but good luck finding a complete unused convertible top kit anymore. :shrug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> She was called "White Wash" and was in Truckin' three times, Mini-Truckin', Low Rider, and a bunch of Japanese magazines.
> She's long since been gone and scrapped after getting hit by an 80 year old woman in a huge Oldsmobile in 1991.
> I to have thought about building a twin but good luck finding a complete unused convertible top kit anymore. :shrug:
> 
> ...


actually, theres a company thats doing them again. slidingragtops.com. I've been doing my homework,lol


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ilikepinktacos said:


> actually, theres a company thats doing them again. slidingragtops.com. I've been doing my homework,lol


Link?
Pics?
website?

Back in the day, there were three companies that were actually producing the convertible kits; Hottops, Ratical Tops, and ISTA (International Sport Truck Association or formerly known as Uncle Slams).
Any other company that was selling convertible top kits was sourcing them from one of the three companies.

All three companies were located in the greater Phoenix area.
Hottops went bankrupt as did ISTA.
Ratical became AIM and I am not sure if it's still operating.

I would bet good money that someone from one of the three still has the abs molds and is making use of them again, and I can narrow that list down to two maybe three possible individuals. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i really would like to have a mini truck again. i had an 87. but would like a 90-93 toyota. problem is every gardener in so cal scoops them up asap. lol


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> i really would like to have a mini truck again. i had an 87. but would like a 90-93 toyota. problem is every gardener in so cal scoops them up asap. lol


Nice!
Who reconfigured the cab's side windows?
Reminds me of my best friend's 84 Toyota that was also featured in Truckin'.
Same color and had a Snug Top to, or is yours a Leer?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nice!
> Who reconfigured the cab's side windows?
> Reminds me of my best friend's 84 Toyota that was also featured in Truckin'.
> Same color and had a Snug Top to, or is yours a Leer?
> ...


side windows? the wing windows? came like that. the shell is uh skill craft i think.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> side windows? the wing windows? came like that. the shell is uh skill craft i think.


I'm lost then.
Allow me to rephrase the question.
Then what's on the b pillars if it's not glass?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm lost then.
> Allow me to rephrase the question.
> Then what's on the b pillars if it's not glass?
> 
> ...


oh, those are just some plastic things the standard cab toyota's had.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Link?
> Pics?
> website?
> 
> ...


AIM has become airbagit.com and theres a lot of controversy with them
I dont know much about slidingragtops.com, but they seem to have the kitsSliding Ragtop Kits Homepage That should be the link, I'm not very good with computers


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Loving your old toyota!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I had a Ford Escort GT that just about sat on the ground in 91/92 down in Lauderdale and my gf at the time had a dropped Isuzu Amigo. Ran around with a car club called Animated Toyz back then. I'll have to see if I can dig up some photos of the old reflector collector...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ilikepinktacos said:


> AIM has become airbagit.com and theres a lot of controversy with them



^^^
If it's still owned by who I think it is then I am not surprised in the least.

And I will go check out the link.
Thanks!


(addendum)
I looked at the link and those are Ratical Top kits.
Look at the years and trucks the kits are available for (old school).
Someone found the molds. 

It's fun that they're back.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

chefhow said:


> I had a Ford Escort GT that just about sat on the ground in 91/92 down in Lauderdale and my gf at the time had a dropped Isuzu Amigo. Ran around with a car club called Animated Toyz back then. * I'll have to see if I can dig up some photos of the old reflector collector.*..


I remember a friend being able to do that. 
They'd just pop right up.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I remember a friend being able to do that.
> They'd just pop right up.
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to be careful how I drove the damn thing. Couldn't do speed bumps, some driveways or change lanes on city streets in some areas of Ft Lauderdale. 
It was a great car that I drove the wheels off of but I would NEVER do it again...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

chefhow said:


> I would have to be careful how I drove the damn thing. Couldn't do speed bumps, some driveways or change lanes on city streets in some areas of Ft Lauderdale.
> It was a great car that I drove the wheels off of but I would NEVER do it again...


Remember approaching a dip or driveway apron at a 45 degree angle?

lol.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Remember approaching a dip or driveway apron at a 45 degree angle?
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


Everything was done at an angle.


----------

